# Untitled



## jcdeboever (Jun 21, 2017)

For my bud, Steve, @astroNikon. Love you brother.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 22, 2017)

love it in Black & White with all the algae/water flow lines on the concrete.

Is that a frog or just a rock on the rock to the right ?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks, turtle, actually two on rock. Little one behind it. You know the location, right? Converted to Acros green filter, in camera, +2 sharp, +2 contrast, +1 shadow tone (actually darkens shadow tones), -1 on highlight tone. Original image shot in Velvia mode, I found shooting in velvia mode raw then converting to acros gives me a more contrasty look, which was the pre vision. Slight crop + slight straighten using snapseed on my 18" tablet.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 22, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> ... You know the location, right? ...


Yeah, I have a couple pics of you standing on it taking pics .. reserved for some future use of blackmail or something ...

oh yeah, turtle facing the camera. Little one on top right.

you're going to end up making me get a FujiFilm, and hope the skill comes with it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 22, 2017)

I got that pigeon shot, up top there. It was freaky that day, pretty windy way up there.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 22, 2017)

I almost cloned out the rock / turtles but didn't want to go on winblows desktop.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice JC!! If you do decide to edit post, just a suggestion - crop closer left and right. Then clone out the remainder of the rock, and the opening top right. Correct the slight lean to the right.  You'd end up with some fantastic symmetrical patterns!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Nice JC!! If you do decide to edit post, just a suggestion - crop closer left and right...


Hmmm...  my suggestion would to move the crop to the right, retain the rock (complete, w/turtles) and give it a little breathing room image right if possible.  I think the symmetry of the spillways is strong enough on it's own, but the rock adds a beneficial touch of "WTF?" to the image.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Nice JC!! If you do decide to edit post, just a suggestion - crop closer left and right. Then clone out the remainder of the rock, and the opening top right. Correct the slight lean to the right.  You'd end up with some fantastic symmetrical patterns!


Good idea. I think I'll do that tonight. Thanks.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> I think the symmetry of the spillways is strong enough on it's own, but the rock adds a beneficial touch of "WTF?" to the image.



You may be right, a little incongruity in the scene. The symmetry of the scene is so strong it might survive, though for those of us cursed with OCD it's like chalk on a chalkboard. LOL


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 22, 2017)

Damn ... that looks like film.


----------



## terri (Jun 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I think the symmetry of the spillways is strong enough on it's own, but the rock adds a beneficial touch of "WTF?" to the image.
> ...


Perfection is overrated!        Rule #1,893 is "always have a turtle in your image!"    

I love the texture in this image, and the gorgeous tonal range.   Very nice!


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 22, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Damn ... that looks like film.


That's what I thought too .. of the little film I used to do.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice JC!! If you do decide to edit post, just a suggestion - crop closer left and right...
> ...


Thanks. No room to the right. Should have chimped but Turned it off.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 22, 2017)

terri said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Thanks. You can tweak the raw in camera during the conversion. The XT2 is a really good camera overall and getting a film look is what I was seeing. It's fairly easy to do if you nail the exposure.


----------

